# I'm looking for corporate sponsorship...



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

For my CAR!

It's a longshot, but I'll ask anyway. do any of you have any idea of how to get corporate sponsorship for your car?

I saw a fun movie yesterday called "$5 a day." In this move Christopher Walken plays a really cheap guy who lives fairly well on 5 bucks a day by taking advantage of every possible offer he can find.
He drives around in a car, a Chrysler PT Cruiser, which looks ridiculous because it is sponsored by the Sweet & Low company. It's pink, and has hundreds of little sweet & low logos all over it. It's an eyesore, but it's free gas for a year.

I could sure use free gas for a year.
So, any ideas on how to get in on some of this action for myself?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well a quick search turned up, http://ezinearticles.com/?Earn-a-Mo...-to-Get-Paid-For-Driving-Your-Car!&id=3829643 which led to this http://how-to-get-paid-to-drive.weebly.com/

Looks like this is real, but the field is also full of scammers, so be careful.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

best thing i know to do is ask localy some business' will do it.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

*Jim* <-----will wear anyone's Tshirt for money, but I wear no ads for free (except Marvel Comix superheros)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm thinking of going all-out with this, getting my car and clothes all logo-ed up, and travelling the continent as--- The Mountain DEWD!
lololol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you give me a shirt, I'll likely wear it with an ad. But I think its kind of dumb to pay to advertise.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.freegashelp.com/

TOS try this website, I skimmed it and they said you get paid to drive basically, because companies will advertise on your car, but you have to drive at least a thousand miles a month I think.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

here are the requirements for it:

Customer must drive a minimum of 1,000+ miles a month. 
Vehicle must in good cosmetic condition. 
Vehicle must have valid auto insurance.
Only the Registered Owner of the Vehicle may sign up for the program.
Vehicle Drivers must have a good driving records. Proof may be required.
Door magnets must be on the vehicle at all times, except during car washes.
Customer is responsible for door magnets and other sign advertisements. 
FGH reserves the right to refuse any vehicle for any reason.
FGH reserves the right to end the contract with the customer at any time.
If advertisement is not found on the vehicle when spot checked, customer contract will end. Customer will then be responsible to reimburse FGH for all free gas received, and a $50 administration fee will be charged.
If signs are stolen or lost, customer must contact our office within 24 hours.
Free gas cards will be given out within 2 to 4 weeks AFTER the vehicle has been verified for advertisement.
Verification of 1,000+ miles a month may be required. Proof may be required in the form of oil change receipts, repair receipts, etc.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dang....all i want is for someone to build me a website..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

loha I could do that for you, what do you need exactly, I'm pretty good at websites but I don't do flash, I stick with the good old HTML.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hate flash websites. They crawl, crash or lose my field inputs. KISS applies.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks, Albino, I'll check into those guys.


----------

